# OpenSSH 6.5



## xy16644 (Feb 5, 2014)

I see that OpenSSH 6.5 has been released. I am running FreeBSD 10-STABLE and a quick `ssh -V` shows that I am running:


```
OpenSSH_6.4p1, OpenSSL 1.0.1e-freebsd 11 Feb 2013
```

What is the recommended way to update to 6.5? Install the port or wait for the base version to be updated?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 5, 2014)

How badly do you need OpenSSH 6.5? If you need it really badly, install the port. If you don't, then why worry?


----------

